# Warning Lines Vs. Controlled Access Zones



## zburger (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok Gentlemen
this will interest most of you involved in Flat-Roofing or anything under a 4:12.
I know what the Standards read in respect to both of these systems, but I'm specifically curious as to the application of the Controlled Access Zone and when/how you use it.  If so, how does your CAZ differ from your standard Warning Line set-up?

Further, You're supposed to have Access Paths formed by two warning lines when Using warning lines to create a path for: Ladder access, Hoisting areas, dumpster access, etc.  Do you require your guys to be tied off when inside of an access path dumping trash off of the edge?
Look forward to hearing insight/experiences/ideas related to this, please weigh in..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is a question from another employer about CAZ and an answer from OSHA through a letter of interpretation, hope this helps answer your question.

Question 1(b):*Would it be permissible to use warning lines 6 feet back from the edge and designate the area inside the lines as a Controlled Access Zone (CAZ) instead of providing conventional fall protection for these workers while within the CAZ?

*No. Under Subpart M, only certain types of work may be performed in a CAZ. These work categories are: (1) overhand brick laying and related work; (2) as part of a fall protection plan for leading edge work; (3) precast concrete work; or (4) residential construction work. If the work does not fall into one of thecategories specified in the standard, a CAZ may not be used as a substitute for conventional fall protection. Your inquiries suggest that the construction work being performed fails to meet these exceptions. Therefore, the construction workers installing fixtures or equipment may not utilize a CAZ as a substitute for conventional fall protection. However, as explained in the previous question, warning lines may be used 15 feet back from the edge instead of guardrails.*


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

zburger said:


> Do you require your guys to be tied off when inside of an access path dumping trash off of the edge?..


Yes, if your walking up to the edge even though you are inside a access path, you need to be on a harness and rope or you have a guardrail at the edge and dump the trash over the guardrail, if you do that with the guardrail at the edge, than you do not need a personal fall protecton.


----------

